# A dose of Cookie Sprinkles!



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

So... I love taking pictures of my babies. Can you blame me? They're such great models. So maybe it's a good idea to collate the pictures in just one thread.  Here are my favorite picks from today's photoshoot with Cookie. 

Theme: The Bridal Shoot 
Whole album can be found here.









move like jagger!









pretty in white









Mommy, this is it! I'm getting married!









Wedding jitters!

















Getting ready for my big moment.









Is it time?









Dramatic pose!

















Feeling a little shy...









I'm ready!









Stand proud!

















Walking down the aisle..









Nobody leaves me at the altar! Nobody!









Don't look at me!









The shame!









I will be strong!









Someday my true prince will come..









Oops!









So embarrassing! I'm done!

*********
No hedgehog heart was broken during this photoshoot session. Cookie's very much happy being single and not married.


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

So cute! I love her expression in the "stand proud!" shot


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable. Wonderful pictures.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such lovely pictures! I really like the flower. Great idea.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So MANY great pics!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

She looks like a true princess.  Cedric would never let me take pictures of him.


----------



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

She is absolutely adorable!!! Those pictures are amazing! So jealous!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you all!  Cookie is such a princess. She doesn't run so much so its easy to catch her.


----------

